# Farmshow?



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

So I'm flipping through my latest farmshow and there's a short article on LGDs I promise to go read it more thoroughly but on first pass it was well done. Your dogs I think, Goatress.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

My dogs yes but not my article oddly enough I heard about it through someone else, didn't even know about it; I went on their website (www.farmshow.com) and voila there's Troy, Pyrenean Mastiff Poster Child (LOL). What I think they did was base part of it on my Goat Rancher article, or should I say they saw that, and did this. It also has two other interesting articles in it about the Karilean Bear Dog and Leonbergers. I have gotten several phone calls from people who read the article. I didn't even know about Farm Show before this. Apparently much like our Western Livestock Journal out west it is a highly popular Ag paper.


----------

